# I am so in love!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

A friend of mine sent me this picture of a Chihuahua for sale and I am soooo in love with this little guy. I cant have another but here is for wishing


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

oh wow... he's a handsome little fella...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Truly gorgeous!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMGosh!!!! What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you cant tell from the pic, he is chocolate and white!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I fell in love just looking at the picture...lol...beautiful boy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

he looks mad...i dont know why LOL!!!! hilarious but cute


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fabulous looking puppy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww he certainley is beautifull


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow!! Hes gorgeous shame you cant have him! Ship him my way please  lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hes lovely!! id snap him up asap if i lived near you x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh yes he's a looker!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree - beautiful puppy. Oh heck, what's one more right???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Reminds me of a LC version of my Gia.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww, he does. I remember the baby pics of Gia


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont need to be tempted,LOL! If my friend doesnt get him I will be and thats not good. Especially due to he is only 1 hr away from me:-( If I get another Chi I am going to want one to show.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just wanna squish him all over, how cute!


----------



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Aww what a cutie! ^_^


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG he is so cute. Makes me want to take him home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I dont need to be tempted,LOL! If my friend doesnt get him I will be and thats not good. Especially due to he is only 1 hr away from me:-( If I get another Chi I am going to want one to show.


Go get him! he'a adorable


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

he is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww what a cutie


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

He is utterly adorable! What a little cutie pie

I've given up looking at chis for sale as it pulls on my heart strings too much. Its so hard trying to be patient


----------



## dawnjs (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahhh he looks just like my Tika


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a cutie pie...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, what a pretty pup! I love his coloring...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

He is SO cute!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

shoot I'm tempted...LOL but he's a boy...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley is my first boy pup. I have always had girls in the past. So far so good. I am totally in love with him. He is such a sweet little guy.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is sooooo adorable and gorgeous! No wonder you're in love with him.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it a sign that since I have that same exact sofa, I must have that little guy? LOL


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

i see why you fell in luv!! sooo adorable! i want him too


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh goodness, so precious!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cute puppy...I think he looks more like a little "diva" than mad... :laughing6:


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, he is gorgeous!!


----------

